# cibercafé



## luis masci

El otro día conversando  con una amiga de USA mencioné los cibercafé y ella no sabía a que me refería. Ahí me enteré que allá parece que no existen como tal; es decir puede que haya bares que además tengan servicio de internet pero no como es aquí que esa es la principal actividad, al punto que muchos de estos lugares ni siquiera venden café.
Como aquí en Argentina es un prolífero negocio que se expande día a día, se me ocurre preguntarles ¿Cómo es en el lugar donde cada uno de ustedes viven?


----------



## Vela

En España lo más usual es decir cibercafé.


----------



## luis masci

Gracias Vela, pero mi pregunta va más bien dirigida a saber como funcionan estos lugares en los diferentes países del mundo. Aquí por ejemplo se les llama simplemente “ciber” y existen locales con apenas 3 o 4 máquinas hasta otros, como uno inaugurado recientemente, con 5 pisos y 300 máquinas. El costo para el usuario varía de $ 1 a $2 por hora (referencia: 1 Euro = 3,5 $ argentinos)


----------



## Rayines

Hola Luis: creo que lo de Argentina es impensable en otros países. Y menos si les llamas "locutorios". En mi barrio (centro), hay más o menos tres por cuadra, hehe....


----------



## VenusEnvy

Aquí hay un hilo anterior interesante.


----------



## luis masci

Gracias Venus.
Rayines, yo vivo en Córdoba capital y aqui en pleno centro puede también llegar a haber 2 o 3 ciber por cuadra. Es un buen negocio pero si está bien atendido. Hay mucha competencia por lo cual algunos deben cerrar.
Tengo un conocido que vive de esto él y sus 2 socios y hasta tienen empleados. Empezaron con 5 máquinas y hoy tienen más de 30. Atienden las 24 horas y todos los días de la semana.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

En los suburbios del EEUU no se encuentran cibercafes pero en las ciudades(solo puedo hablar de la de Nueva York a la que visito durante los veranos) hay muchas. La verdad es que no lo entiendo; por que son tan populares aunque se tiene que pagar como 5 dolares solo para usar las computadoras por 30 minutos o tal. La mayoria de la gente(del primer mundo) ya tiene computadora en casa y la usa gratis,no?


----------



## Rayines

Sí, Jhorer: en Europa también son carísimos los ciber. En Argentina, en cambio, son un regalo, y la gente todavía no tiene tanto computadoras en su casa. Puedo corregirte tu nota  ?:


> *Agradeceria/Les agradecería muchisimo si tuvieran la bondad de corregir mis mensajes cada vez que haya/encuentren errores.*


----------



## luis masci

La verdad que la mayoría de la clientela de los ciber (estoy hablando de los que yo veo en mi entorno), son niños y adolescentes que las usan casi exclusivamente para los juegos en la red. No importa que tengan computadora en sus casas, prefieren el ciber porque se juntan con los amigos, compiten entre ellos en los juegos y generalmente los ciber tienen máquinas de más capacidad y velocidad que les permiten mejor perfomance que la pc que tienen en casa.


----------



## Vanda

Acá en Brasil es casi lo mismo que en Argentina. En las grandes
ciudades hay muchos cibercafés y en algunas pequeñas ciudades
puedese encontrar algunos también. Los precios varian de 2 a # reais
la hora. Y la razón principal porque son  muy frecuentados es como dice Masci:





> La verdad que la mayoría de la clientela de los ciber , son niños y adolescentes que las usan casi exclusivamente para los juegos en la red. No importa que tengan computadora en sus casas, prefieren el ciber porque se juntan con los amigos, compiten entre ellos en los juegos y generalmente los ciber tienen máquinas de más capacidad y velocidad que les permiten mejor perfomance que la pc que tienen en casa.


 
Obs.: Perdoname mi "portuñol".


----------



## BasedowLives

hay lugares donde se puede jugar los videojuegos. pero en cuanto a los cibercafés para chequear tu email y charlar, por aqui no hay.


----------



## ampurdan

No es cierto que en Europa sean tan caros los cibercafés. Por lo menos en España.

Bueno, en realidad los "cibercafés" sí pueden llegar a ser caros (2€ la hora o así); pero abundan mucho los locutorios (los lugares donde mayormente los inmigrantes acuden para hacer llamadas internacionales a mejor precio y, desde el boom de internet, también a chatear, consultar el correo etc.), que son tan baratos o más que en Argentina.


----------



## luis masci

Bueno, creo que Rayines dice caros para nosotros los argentinos, ya que 2€ son unos 7$. 
Aquí los ciber más grandes tienen una sala, o al menos un espacio reservado para quienes quieren usar internet como tal. Apartado de los que usan los videojuegos.
De no ser así, tú sales de allí enloquecido por el alboroto que meten los chicos.


----------



## fenixpollo

Con tu permiso y con todo respeto, Luis, voy a traducir tu pregunta original al inglés, para que más gente pueda participar:





			
				luis masci said:
			
		

> The other day, talking with a friend from the U.S., I mentioned internet cafés and she didn't know what I was talking about. I figured out that there doesn't appear to be such a thing there; that is to say that there aren't bars that also have internet service -- not like here, where that is the main activity... to the point that many of these places don't even sell coffee.
> Since here in Argentina, it's a prolific industry that's expanding every day, it occurred to me to ask you: What is it like where each one of you lives?


 In the U.S. metropolis where I live, there is approximately one internet café for every million inhabitants. Everyone who works in an office probably has some form of Internet access; computers are very common in homes; and every public library has computers (with Internet access) for free use by residents of the city/town. Some of the Internet cafés are struggling, and almost all of them are across the street from a university.

_En la zona metropolitana estadounidense donde vivo, hay aproximadamente un cíbercafé por cada millón de habitantes. Todos los que trabajen en una oficina probablemente tienen alguna forma de acceso al Internet; las computadoras son muy comunes en las casas; y cada biblioteca pública tiene computadoras (con acceso al Internet) para el uso gratúito de los habitantes de la ciudad/el pueblo. Algunos de los cíbercafés están peleando por sus vidas, y casi todos están enfrente de una universidad._


----------



## nycphotography

In the US, there are very few thriving cyber cafes.  Computers are cheap, and internet connections are cheap, and almost everyone has access either at home or at a neighbor, friend, or relative's house.  (Plus, Americans prefer to enjoy their pornography in private.)

In Hong Kong, there were several cybercafes which I could use. They ranged from 5 computers on the mezzanine in Chung King Mansion, to a fairly slick setup down in Central by the MTR (subway) station.  They ranged from $5 to $15 HK / hr.


----------



## luis masci

Fenixpollo 
Of course you don’t need my permission, actually I’m so grateful because I’m too lazy and barely can write one language each time (I make less mistakes writing in Spanish) and you have done the work for me. 
My friend told Billy Gates has contributed donating a lot of computers for public libraries throughout the country. Besides the cost to hold a cyber would be high in US considering employees salaries, taxes etc. 
I suspect, here they can do a live because they use “trabajar en negro” (that means to work avoiding the law for employees and taxes)


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Luís,

En mi aldea no hay ningún cibercafé, pero la biblioteca pública ofrece cuatro computadores--gratis--para el uso de los ciudadanos.  Al año pasado, en San Diego de California, encontré un ciber que corresponde perfectamente a tu descripción--- jóvenes jugando, y alguna persona que otra revisando el correo.  Si me acuerdo bien, costaba alrededor de $5 USD la hora, y había mucho barrullo en la sala oscura.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Arjen

Pues en El Salvador, de donde yo soy originario hay cibercafes en cada cuadra, y como sugirio luis, sobreviven porque es muy barata la conexion de internet y porque muchos de ellos ni siquiera tienen las licencias de los programas, creo que solo en latino america pueden ser rentables, pero de un momento a otro cerraran, yo tengo amigos que son duenos de cibercafes alla en El Salvador y para ellos es importante cubrir la mayor parte de clientela posible y es por eso que tienen el area especifica para los juegos, sus comentarios son que es un negocio muy inestable y muy inseguro. La mayoria de ellos, por lo menos en mi pais se encuentran en los alrededores de las escuelas, colegios e institutos, porque asi los estudiantes que tienen tareas de investigacion y esas cosas, iran seguro al local. Es sumamente interesante saber como se han expandido, buenisima pregunta!


----------



## rel

Yo vivo en una ciudad de unas 200.000 personas (en el Reindo Unido) y, que yo sepa, no hay ningún cibercafé en toda la ciudad.
Aquí también puedes usar los ordenadores que hay en la biblioteca pública para Internet (por lo general gratis) y pienso que es el mismo caso en más o menos todas las bibliotecas por todo el país, aunque no estoy 100% seguro de eso.
Los servicios de conexión a Internet no son muy baratos aquí, y aún hay bastante gente que no tengo acceso a Internet en casa. Sin embargo, como en EE.UU., no creo que los cibercafés sean tan populares como parecen ser en otros países, aparte de en las ciudades grandes.
A mí personalmente no me gusta mucho la idea de navegar por la red sentado en un café... (pero sé que tengo mucha suerte de poder hacerlo en casa, como muchos no pueden hacer).


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En la cd. de Mexico los café internet son algo verdaderamente popular y rentable, supongo que por lo que comentaban antes de la posibilidad de adquirir un equipo de cómputo (entre UD$600.00 hasta UD$4000.00) cuando el ingreso promedio de una familia de clase media-baja es de menos de UD$500.00 
La hora cuesta entre UD$1 a UD$3 depende de la zona. Tambien depende de la zona los servicios que ofrecen pues en las zonas de clase media-baja hay máquinas viejas y sólo servicio de internet. En las zonas de clase media-alta hay internet e computadoras modernas con monitores planos, controles de videojuego, audifonos, venta de bebidas como café y refrescos, botanas, etc...
Saludos


----------



## luis masci

*(Plus, Americans prefer to enjoy their pornography in private.)
*
Lo que nycphotography dice, me hizo acordar de otra cosita digna de comentar sobre los ciber de aquí. En los de barrio ni siquiera hay separaciones entre las máquinas, en los más grandes y sofisticados lo más común es que cada computadora esté separada por un panel de cada lado, de manera que los usuarios normalmente no ven la pantalla de sus vecinos, aunque sí la pueden ver quienes transitan por el pasillo central.
Pero parece ser que los dueños de estos negocios están atentos a los gustos de los clientes. Recientemente escuché la publicidad de un ciber que promociona boxes individuales y privados. Lo primero que me viene a la mente es pensar que serán utilizados mayormente con el fin de ver pornografía.


----------



## ampurdan

Ahora que mencionas eso, recuerdo que cuando fui a Berlin este verano estuve buscando un ciber por el barrio donde tenía el hotel (bastante céntrico) y lo que encontré fue un local oscuro todo iluminado con luces de neón de psicodélicos colores rosa, azul y verde, con alguna que otra tragaperras y con compartimentos individuales para consultar Internet... Todo muy kitsch.


----------

